# 0 new messages



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've noticed recently that my profile isn't telling me I have private messages. It's only when I get these email I notice I have 2 - 3 private messages in my inbox but it still doesn't say I have any in the bar up the top.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I PM'd TTF Admin few days ago concerning this. Emails arrive at least 2 hours or more after the PM & can be quite erratic. 
Been a prob for along time & TTF Admin looking into it again.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks again for forwarding me that Hoggy. We are trying to sort this issue out as we speak. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Steve


----------

